# Wainwright Summer BMQ



## canadianblue (26 Mar 2005)

I'm applying to the reserves, and am just wondering if anybody know the timeline of the summer BMQ and driving course being held in Wainwright?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## medicjade (30 Mar 2005)

Hey, I am going to wainwright this summer for BMQ, and I still dont know when it starts either.. I wish someone knew


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Mar 2005)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFWA_tc/trginfo/trginfo1_e.htm      try this click the course list


----------



## canadianblue (31 Mar 2005)

I'm still waiting for the CFRC to contact me. It's been two weeks and a half since I submitted my application.


----------



## medicjade (31 Mar 2005)

I am waiting as well.. 18 Medical Sgt.  actually is trying to contact me, so I guess that means I am going to be sworn in soon? Hopefully.. I looked at the course list, and it looks like BMQ is not until July 11th.. I wish it was earlier..lol.. Well, i hope they contact you soon!

*cheers*


----------



## Highland Laddie (1 Apr 2005)

BMQs in Wainright are running in July for Reserves, as far as I can remember. The aim is to allow those pers to go on the Reserve SQ serials being given in August. Cheers.


----------



## B.McTeer (2 Apr 2005)

thank you sir


----------



## Dogboy (2 Apr 2005)

I guess ill be going with all of you this summer 
I'm still waiting for papers to come back from Borden be for i can swearer in then ill be of to BMQ this summer.


----------



## medicjade (8 Apr 2005)

I was sworn in this past wednesday, and picked up my kit yesterday.. They didnt issue any webbing to me, because I am training to be a Medic, but in the kit list for BMQ I am supposed to have webbing.. or am i?


----------



## DJ (10 Apr 2005)

I'm off to Wainwright as well.  For the reserves, we were told that the dates were 4-29 July for BMQ and 1-26 August for SQ.  As for the webbing, I'd ask someone at your unit.  It's a must-have in my unit (12 Field Amb); I wouldn't be able to comprehend not having my webbing. 
Cya on the flatlands, 
DJ  

edit:  I'm interchanging Tac-Vest with Webbing.  I don't know if they would also give you webbing if you received a TV.


----------



## medicjade (10 Apr 2005)

Thanks for your help! And I will for sure see you in July!

Until then..*cheers*


----------



## Highland Laddie (11 Apr 2005)

FYI - My understanding is that there will be at least one BMQ / SQ serial being run in Winnipeg this summer, if not two serials. If your looking for a course, talk to your chain of command. They can get you the course locations and dates. Cheers.


----------



## Spartan (11 Apr 2005)

Highland Laddie said:
			
		

> FYI - My understanding is that there will be at least one BMQ / SQ serial being run in Winnipeg this summer, if not two serials. If your looking for a course, talk to your chain of command. They can get you the course locations and dates. Cheers.


Just curious - where would it be held?


----------



## canadianblue (12 Apr 2005)

Actaully, if I could I'd like to get a manual or some reading material to help get me prepared for BMQ. Do any of you know if they'll provide anything prior to BMQ in order to be prepared for the experience?


----------



## Spartan (12 Apr 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Actaully, if I could I'd like to get a manual or some reading material to help get me prepared for BMQ. Do any of you know if they'll provide anything prior to BMQ in order to be prepared for the experience?


You're currently on the most comprehensive reading material there is.


----------



## Highland Laddie (13 Apr 2005)

Symchyshyn said:
			
		

> Just curious - where would it be held?



At the old Kapyong Barracks site (2 VP) at Kenaston & Grant. The buildings are still up, so they would be a good facility (better than Minto IMHO). Roll in some beds / cots and a field kitchen and you are good to go. I've also heard rumours that the BMQs scheduled for Wainright might be moved there, thus all BMQs in LFWA in one place, but wait out on that (PBI - Any insight on this??).

This wouldn't be Symchyshyn FGH type from BMQ 0250 would it?!?


----------



## Highland Laddie (13 Apr 2005)

DJ said:
			
		

> 4-29 July for BMQ and 1-26 August for SQ.



Your dates are correct.


----------



## Warvstar (22 Apr 2005)

I should be at Wainwright too. Maybe ill see some of you there.


----------



## Dogboy (29 Apr 2005)

Im off to wainwright in may. ther was a few spots open for BMQ so I guess I'm on the list. who's coming with me for May 9?


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Apr 2005)

im off to wainwright in july, but theres a buzz going around that some of us in B.C. may even be sent to Chillawack if your really lucky.


----------



## Docherty (30 Apr 2005)

BMQ/SQ for BC is in Chiliwack this summer from July 4th-Aug 26.
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa_hq/it/calendar.htm


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Apr 2005)

thats weird cause the warrant down at my regiment is comfident that most of us will end up in chillawack


----------



## aspiring_recruit (3 May 2005)

chilliwack is a GO!! the dates are listed on the LFWA link that was already posted, I know I'll be there


----------

